# Personal info received in error



## Ollie11 (19 Feb 2010)

I have fallen behind with my company pension payments with CWPS. I have been in discussion with them to sort out a payment plan and they sent me a schedule of arrears today. They also sent me one for another comapny. So I now have a list of the other company's employees, name, address, DOB and PPS number! Unbelieveable but true. I think it is my duty to report them to somebody but to who? Should I contact the company in question?


----------



## mf1 (19 Feb 2010)

What do you want to achieve? 

Why don't you just shred the paperwork or return it them saying that you think they should be more careful? 

mf


----------



## annet (19 Feb 2010)

The Office for Data Protection is who you need to report this matter to.  Under the Acts there is a statutory duty to keep all personal and sensitive data in a safe and secure format.  

I would also contact the data processor in the institution to notify them that you received the personal details about their customers in error.


----------



## MANTO (19 Feb 2010)

I would just notify the company - human error - i wouldnt like to see somebody loose their job if reported to this and that agency.


----------



## Ollie11 (19 Feb 2010)

I don't want anybody to lose their job over this but I would like them to be more careful. They hounded me for weeks looking for my P35 and I was very reluctant to give it to them so I supposed I have some twisted sense of smug satisfaction that I was right! I will ring the Office of Data protection. Thanks.


----------

